# Governo Meloni: consultazioni e nomi dei ministri.



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2022)

Dopo il "disgelo" tra Berlusconi e Meloni, prende il via la nuova legislatura con maggioranza di centrodestra.
Giovedì consultazioni con Mattarella, venerdì incarico alla Meloni e nel weekend giuramento dei nuovi ministri.

Dopo l'incontro di oggi tra i leader, i principali giornali nazionali stilano la lista dei probabili ministri che circola nell'ambiente.

- Salvini e Tajani i due vicepremier.

- Tajan anche ministro degli esteri
- Salvini anche ministro infrastrutture.

- Economia: Giancarlo Giorgetti (Lega), ministro uscente dello Sviluppo economico
- Sviluppo economico: Guido Crosetto (FdI), sottosegretario di Stato al ministero della difesa nel governo Berlusconi IV
- Transizione ecologica: Gilberto Pichetto Fratin (FI), viceministro uscente dello sviluppo economico
- Difesa: Adolfo Urso (FdI), presidente del Copasir, ex capo di Gabinetto del ministro dell'Interno Matteo Salvini
- Interno: Matteo Piantedosi (tecnico in quota Lega), prefetto di Roma
- Giustizia: Carlo Nordio (FdI), ex magistrato
- Lavoro: Marina Elvira Calderone (FdI), presidente del Consiglio Nazionale dell’Ordine dei Consulenti del Lavoro
- Salute: Francesco Rocca (FdI), presidente nazionale della Croce Rossa Italiana
- Istruzione: Giuseppe Valditara (Lega), giurista
- Università e Ricerca: Anna Maria Bernini (FI),
- Cultura: Giordano Bruno Guerri (FdI), presidente (e dal 2014 anche direttore generale) della Fondazione Vittoriale degli Italiani, la casa di Gabriele D'Annunzio a Gardone Riviera
- Pubblica Amministrazione: Alessandro Cattaneo (FI), sindaco di Pavia dal 2009 al 2014
- Agricoltura: Gian Marco Centinaio (Lega), sottosegretario uscente di Stato al Ministero delle politiche agricole alimentari e forestali
- Riforme: Elisabetta Casellati (FI), presidente del Senato uscente
- Affari Regionali: Roberto Calderoli (Lega), vicepresidente uscente del Senato della Repubblica
- Affari Europei: Raffaele Fitto (FdI), ministro per gli affari regionali dal 2008 al 2011 nel quarto governo Berlusconi
- Disabilità: Simona Baldassarre (Lega), eurodeputata
- Gioventù e sport: Chiara Colosimo (FdI), consigliere regionale del Lazio
- Rapporti con il Parlamento: Maurizio Lupi (Noi), ministro delle Infrastrutture e dei trasporti dal 28 aprile 2013 al 20 marzo 2015 nei governi Letta e Renzi
- Sottosegretario alla Presidenza del Consiglio: Giovan Battista Fazzolari (FdI), il responsabile del programma di Fratelli d’Italia.


----------



## TheKombo (17 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo il "disgelo" tra Berlusconi e Meloni, prende il via la nuova legislatura con maggioranza di centrodestra.
> Giovedì consultazioni con Mattarella, venerdì incarico alla Meloni e nel weekend giuramento dei nuovi ministri.
> 
> Dopo l'incontro di oggi tra i leader, i principali giornali nazionali stilano la lista dei probabili ministri che circola nell'ambiente.
> ...


Caspita Bruno Guerri alla cultura scelta coraggiosissima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2022)

*Salvini da Porro: "In realtà a me piacerebbe sempre il Ministero degli Interni. Piantedosi? Ha scritto i decreti sicurezza con me."*


----------



## livestrong (17 Ottobre 2022)

Economia, Interno, Infrastrutture, Esteri, Transizione ecologica, Istruzione, Università in mano ai partiti di minoranza. Non c'è che dire, la Meloni ha proprio voglia di governare e assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Mancava solo che desse pure lo sviluppo economico e poi parevano ministri di un governo Berlusconi


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2022)

Giorgetti spero sia rimasto no €.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo il "disgelo" tra Berlusconi e Meloni, prende il via la nuova legislatura con maggioranza di centrodestra.
> Giovedì consultazioni con Mattarella, venerdì incarico alla Meloni e nel weekend giuramento dei nuovi ministri.
> 
> Dopo l'incontro di oggi tra i leader, i principali giornali nazionali stilano la lista dei probabili ministri che circola nell'ambiente.
> ...


Salvini messo a cuccia in un ministero che non conta niente..


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini da Porro: "In realtà a me piacerebbe sempre il Ministero degli Interni. Piantedosi? Ha scritto i decreti sicurezza con me."*


Qualcosa comunque mi dice che è la stessa Meloni a non volerlo e, fortuna vuole, che è un nome indesiderato al viminale da cacarella. Lui punta a togliere i riflettori alla Meloni come già fatto con Di Maio. Altrimenti, la Lega non crescerà più.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Giorgetti spero sia rimasto no €.


E' tra i più europeisti della Lega. Mossa furba della Meloni, mette un ministro politico che piace a Draghi così rimane coerente sul governo politico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2022)

Piantedosi sarà anche un Salvini bis del Conte 1, ma mi risulta fosse pure il capo gabinetto della Lamorgese. Il mio focus per questo governo era principalmente per gli Interni, quindi resto vigile... se mi deludono su certe cose...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Giorgetti spero sia rimasto no €.



Giorgetti è uno che va un po' dove tira il vento in base al governo in cui partecipa.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Piantedosi sarà anche un Salvini bis del Conte 1, ma mi risulta fosse pure il capo gabinetto della Lamorgese. Il mio focus per questo governo era principalmente per gli Interni, quindi resto vigile... se mi deludono su certe cose...



Piantedosi è un Salvini dal volto gentile, tranquillo


----------



## 7vinte (17 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque alcuni nomi della lista secondo me sono errati: alla disabilità credo andrà Erika Stefani, con la Baldassarre alla Famiglia (ottima scelta). Spero Giordano Bruno Guerri resti fuori


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Giorgetti è uno che va un po' dove tira il vento in base al governo in cui partecipa.


Dici che il Matta lo taglierà e imporrà un pirletta scelto da draghi?


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini da Porro: "In realtà a me piacerebbe sempre il Ministero degli Interni. Piantedosi? Ha scritto i decreti sicurezza con me."*


sì ma si era capito dall'inizio che fosse un modo per avere un salviniano senza avere Salvini per questioni di opportunità


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2022)

malissimo certi nomi per me: Fitto (già pluritrombato), Casellati (pessima al Senato), Colosimo (pensa già alle regionali del Lazio e poi odio l'accorpamento di Sport e Gioventù)


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2022)

è inammissibile, Giggino si e Licia Bee no


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è inammissibile, Giggino si e Licia Bee no


c'è ancora la partita dei sottosegretari...qualcosa prenderà


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2022)

@Toby rosso nero

in giro vedo che danno Cattaneo come ministro di Innovazione e Bergamini (un'altra berlusconiana) alla PA

Santanchè ministro del Turismo

Musumeci ministro del Sud


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2022)

aggiorno la lista nera: Musumeci, ex governatore del covid che arrivò a dire che bisogna sospendere la Costituzione per vaccinare tutti con la forza
questo in Florida sarebbe finito in galera

un altro reietto berlusconiano del ponte di Messina


----------



## Andris (17 Ottobre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Comunque alcuni nomi della lista secondo me sono errati: alla disabilità credo andrà Erika Stefani, con la Baldassarre alla Famiglia (ottima scelta). Spero Giordano Bruno Guerri resti fuori


un esponente conservatore di Lega o FDI alla Famiglia era scontatissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2022)

Beh gli impresentabili al 90% sono tutti quelli di FI, ovunque vai a pescare lì non c'è scampo.


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

Crisanti spaesato a Palazzo Madama:

"*Sono un neofita della politica, un ingenuo.

Dopo tutta la campagna elettorale "O noi o loro", il Pd con cui sono stato eletto ha votato La Russa

Sono uscito dall'aula per la rabbia senza ascoltare il suo discorso, degnissima persona per carità.*

Ma stiamo scherzando?
*Non possiamo lamentarci se poi gli elettori non ci votano più. 
Non si può chiedere il loro voto sulla base di principi poi disattesi. 
Sarà uno sfogo di un novizio ma se l'opposizione vuole rinnovarsi deve partire dalla coerenza dei comportamenti

io ero entrato al Senato con altri presupposti: che ci fosse una dicotomia chiara tra maggioranza e opposizione*

Se fosse successa una cosa del genere nel Regno Unito sarebbe venuto giù il diluvio

*Trovo coerente e logico che la maggioranza abbia votato per una figura come Fontana che rispecchi i suoi valori e i principi della premier, 'Giorgia, madre, cristiana' 
E non capisco lo scandalo dell'opposizione. *
Quello che non riesco a concepire invece è come dalle nostre fila siano arrivati i voti per il presidente del Senato, in totale contrasto con i nostri valori"


Repubblica


ci darà soddisfazioni Crisantemo, a meno che non se ne vada lui volontariamente stile Capua con Monti


----------



## Giofa (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo il "disgelo" tra Berlusconi e Meloni, prende il via la nuova legislatura con maggioranza di centrodestra.
> Giovedì consultazioni con Mattarella, venerdì incarico alla Meloni e nel weekend giuramento dei nuovi ministri.
> 
> Dopo l'incontro di oggi tra i leader, i principali giornali nazionali stilano la lista dei probabili ministri che circola nell'ambiente.
> ...


Non vi sembra che ci sia uno sbilanciamento verso la Lega rispetto a FI? Alla fine il risultato elettorale è stato piuttosto simile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi non molla: "Ronzulli capogruppo al Senato. E il Ministero della giustizia deva andare a FI."

Donzelli (FDI) "La casella del Ministero della giustizia è chiusa. Basta così."*


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2022)

Cattaneo e Ronzulli saranno i capigruppo di FI a Camera e Senato


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

capogruppo una eletta per la prima volta nel 2018 al Senato.
non so se sia mai accaduto...saranno contenti i senatori pluridecennali di FI


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Ottobre 2022)

Giorgietti all' economia. E' una brava persona è, ma mi sembra un incarico sopra le sue competenze. In genere serve gente con esperienza diversa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

Con la Ronzulli capogruppo di FI il Senato sarà sempre in bilico e una trappola per il governo.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Giorgietti all' economia. E' una brava persona è, ma mi sembra un incarico sopra le sue competenze. In genere serve gente con esperienza diversa.


Ieri a Quarta Repubblica ho sentito parlare Cingolani, ero commosso da tale padronanza dell' argomento di cui si occupa come Ministro.

Fossero tutti cosi...


----------



## __king george__ (18 Ottobre 2022)

sciocco nano ti sei circondato di donnette incapaci e le vuoi piazzare da tutte le parti

dalla gelmini alla carfagna (ora scappate) alla ronzulli a tutte le altre...ma quand è che rinsavisci? con i miliardi che hai c'è bisogno che te le piazzi in politica per ottenere qualche moina? roba da matti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Giorgietti all' economia. E' una brava persona è, ma mi sembra un incarico sopra le sue competenze. In genere serve gente con esperienza diversa.



Alla fine i ministri sono frontman, pronti ad incassare elogi e critiche.
Ma la mente di eventuali idee, leggi e provvedimenti solitamente sta nell'ombra


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Alla fine la squadra non sarà proprio questa ma indicativamente mi piace molto


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non vi sembra che ci sia uno sbilanciamento verso la Lega rispetto a FI? Alla fine il risultato elettorale è stato piuttosto simile


la lega ha un peso in parlamento molto più alto di forza italia che ha vinto pochi collegi uninominali. Sia alla camera che al senato la lega ha circa il 50% in più di parlamentari di forza italia


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Cominciamo bene...


----------



## smallball (18 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cominciamo bene...


Pessimo inizio


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cominciamo bene...


di quando è questa intervista ?

*Controllato , agosto 2021, servirebbe una nuova intervista odierna  *cmq lui scrive che è compito del governo decidere quale soluzione prendere... già un passo avanti rispetto ad un dittatore sanitario come Speranza... che si fa carico di tutte le decisioni.. e tira dritto anche se sbagliate.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> di quando è questa intervista ?


La fonte è Skytg24, che riporta un suo intervento al meeting di Rimini (guardacaso lo stesso luogo dove interviene Draghi ogni anno con tanto di standing ovation) ad agosto 2021. E mesi prima si lamentava dei pochi vaccinati.

La Meloni mette tutti nomi vicini al banchiere nei ministeri chiave. Che caso!

Ha però il pregio di essere contro la reintroduzione delle mascherine assieme ad altri noti tipo Bassetti e Rasi, anche loro nei giorni scorsi dati per candidabili al ministero, specialmente il secondo.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> di quando è questa intervista ?
> 
> *Controllato , agosto 2021, servirebbe una nuova intervista odierna  *cmq lui scrive che è compito del governo decidere quale soluzione prendere... già un passo avanti rispetto ad un dittatore sanitario come Speranza... che si fa carico di tutte le decisioni.. e tira dritto anche se sbagliate.


Io penso che nemmeno Speranza arriverebbe a reintrodurre il GP a tutti, vista anche la crisi economica. Il problema è un altro, questo è pro-green pass e i sanitari sono ancora sotto tortura degli obblighi del vaccino. Quindi, con lui di certo non verranno tolti gli obblighi seduta stante e la commissione d'inchiesta sarà, sempre se si farà, un fuoco di paglia dove verranno puniti i pesci piccoli. Sto qui è uno del sistema, mai una parola contro Speranza e solo complimenti alle misure del governo durante la pandemia. Croce Rossa, Ordine dei Medici, gente che ha punito tutti coloro in maniera vergognosa i medici che hanno agito in maniera libera e curato migliaia di persone.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io penso che nemmeno Speranza arriverebbe a reintrodurre il GP a tutti, vista anche la crisi economica. Il problema è un altro, questo è pro-green pass e i sanitari sono ancora sotto tortura degli obblighi del vaccino. Quindi, con lui di certo non verranno tolti gli obblighi seduta stante e la commissione d'inchiesta sarà, sempre se si farà, un fuoco di paglia dove verranno puniti i pesci piccoli. Sto qui è uno del sistema, mai una parola contro Speranza e solo complimenti alle misure del governo durante la pandemia. Croce Rossa, Ordine dei Medici, gente che ha punito tutti coloro in maniera vergognosa i medici che hanno agito in maniera libera e curato migliaia di persone.


Sto governo vedremo che farà, ma se avrà paura di mettere ministeri "contro" per paura dei media e di Mattarella sarà l'ennesimo flop che durerà un annetto. Per questo dico sempre che l'Italia ha bisogno di un uomo forte, tipo un Orban, un Bolsonaro. Lo vogliono capire che la gente i giornali non li compra più? Basti vedere i flop di chi ha appoggiato Draghi fino all'ultimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io penso che nemmeno Speranza arriverebbe a reintrodurre il GP a tutti, vista anche la crisi economica. Il problema è un altro, questo è pro-green pass e *i sanitari sono ancora sotto tortura degli obblighi del vaccino. Quindi, con lui di certo non verranno tolti gli obblighi seduta stante e la commissione d'inchiesta sarà, sempre se si farà, un fuoco di paglia dove verranno puniti i pesci piccoli. Sto qui è uno del sistema, mai una parola contro Speranza e solo complimenti alle misure del governo durante la pandemia*. Croce Rossa, Ordine dei Medici, gente che ha punito tutti coloro in maniera vergognosa i medici che hanno agito in maniera libera e curato migliaia di persone.


un bel problema.....
un po' come i diritti pro lgtbq+egonu e compagnia..
proprio cose importanti!
guardiamo avanti dai.


----------



## Mika (18 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto governo vedremo che farà, ma se avrà paura di mettere ministeri "contro" per paura dei media e di Mattarella sarà l'ennesimo flop che durerà un annetto. *Per questo dico sempre che l'Italia ha bisogno di un uomo forte, tipo un Orban, un Bolsonaro.* Lo vogliono capire che la gente i giornali non li compra più? Basti vedere i flop di chi ha appoggiato Draghi fino all'ultimo.


Si, però non calcoli una cosa, la diversità di Costituzione. Orban e Bolsonaro possono fare in Italia come in Ungheria o Brasile? Quanti parlamentari ha il Parlamento Ungherese? La maggioranza è in una coalizione? Di quanti partiti? 

Ok, mettiamo che la Meloni faccia la Orban, mettiamo che a FI non va giù e nemmeno a mezza lega. La maggioranza cade e ciao ciao Governo Meloni. Quello che dici tu, l'uomo/donna forte al comando lo puoi fare se il tuo partito può governare da solo e senza alleati.


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non vi sembra che ci sia uno sbilanciamento verso la Lega rispetto a FI? Alla fine il risultato elettorale è stato piuttosto simile


Non sono simili il numero di deputati e sopratutto senatori dovuti alle scelte nei collegi uninominali. In questo governo la lega conta eccome....basta vedere i ministeri che prenderà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Repubblica: Gelo tra Renzi e Calenda. Separati alle consultazioni.*


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri a Quarta Repubblica ho sentito parlare Cingolani, ero commosso da tale padronanza dell' argomento di cui si occupa come Ministro.
> 
> Fossero tutti cosi...


Cingolani è un tecnico, sicuramente uno tra i migliori nel suo campo, ma in un governo I ministri devono essere politici. I tecnici devono essere sotto i politici...tant'è che cingolani ha detto di non voler più fare il ministro ma di essere disposto a collaborare con il nuovo ministro.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cingolani è un tecnico, sicuramente uno tra i migliori nel suo campo, ma in un governo I ministri devono essere politici. I tecnici devono essere sotto i politici...tant'è che cingolani ha detto di non voler più fare il ministro ma di essere disposto a collaborare con il nuovo ministro.


Il problema non è tanto lui, nel suo campo è indubbiamente preparato, ma il definirlo ministro della transizione ecologica che dovrebbe essere una persona anti-nucleare e più verso il green e per di più con tanto di endorsement di Grillo che ha tradito le sue promesse ambientaliste, dopo averne tradite tante altre.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Gelo tra Renzi e Calenda. Separati alle consultazioni.*



Beh, tanto il Bomba 1, grazie al Bomba 2, è riuscito a farsi eleggere 
E ormai Bomba 1 non se ne fa più niente di Bomba2


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La fonte è Skytg24, che riporta un suo intervento al meeting di Rimini (guardacaso lo stesso luogo dove interviene Draghi ogni anno con tanto di standing ovation) ad agosto 2021. E mesi prima si lamentava dei pochi vaccinati.
> 
> La Meloni mette tutti nomi vicini al banchiere nei ministeri chiave. Che caso!
> 
> Ha però il pregio di essere contro la reintroduzione delle mascherine assieme ad altri noti tipo Bassetti e Rasi, anche loro nei giorni scorsi dati per candidabili al ministero, specialmente il secondo.


Bassetti hahaha dai è un personaggio ridicolo, non ti puoi affidare alle sue opinioni.. cambia idea come cambia mutande, ogni giorno ha una versione differente come se soffrisse di Alzheimer ma lui non è malato è solo un viscido omuncolo.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Un'altra perla del papabile ministro della salute  . Speranza sei tu?


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'altra perla del papabile ministro della salute  . Speranza sei tu?


Sono tutte sparate del 2021, non so se ti ricordi in che periodo eravamo... Full greenpass e piena censura.. chi criticava Pfizer veniva radiato..

Sinceramente nemmeno a me piace ma prendi interviste in un periodo nero.. in cui anche se intervistavi la vicina di casa 90% ti diceva le stesse cose..

Io lui vorrei sentirlo adesso..


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Finisco con questa. Personalmente non la sapevo. E, meno male, che si scelgono i tecnici per fare bella figura. A sto punto è più dignitoso veramente uno Stramezzi. Ha il curriculum da candidato PD preso dai centri sociali. Bell'esempio, per di più da un partito che si mostra duro su queste questioni.


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

ultim'ora Ansa

*Berluconi: 

"Meloni accetterà Casellati alla Giustizia, anche se preferisce Nordio"*

anche stavolta piazza la sua protezione personale, dopo Alfano
entrambi si umiliarono a protestare sotto il palazzo della magistratura per i processi di Berlusconi

peccato perchè Nordio sembrava uno duro e competente per rompere certi giri
Meloni si prostra a Silvio alla fine


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Dalle ultime notizie, pare proprio che la Meloni stia vendendo chiulo e anima per essere premier. Cioè, eccetto la Ronzulli che era del tutto impresentabile, ha calato le braghe di brutto.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> aggiorno la lista nera: Musumeci, ex governatore del covid che arrivò a dire che bisogna sospendere la Costituzione per vaccinare tutti con la forza
> questo in Florida sarebbe finito in galera
> 
> un altro reietto berlusconiano del ponte di Messina


annamo benissimo


----------



## Giofa (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ultim'ora Ansa
> 
> *Berluconi:
> 
> ...


Meloni deve sperare che FI esploda e che molti si spostino su fratelli d'Italia


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime notizie, pare proprio che la Meloni stia vendendo chiulo e anima per essere premier. Cioè, eccetto la Ronzulli che era del tutto impresentabile, ha calato le braghe di brutto.


Berlusconi parla troppo per me non ci sta con la testa... finchè non vedo i nomi nero su bianco lui può dire quel che gli pare...


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Berlusconi parla troppo per me non ci sta con la testa... finchè non vedo i nomi nero su bianco lui può dire quel che gli pare...


Vedremo, ho usato il gerundio non a caso. Se non conferma Nordio si è proprio appecorata al nano.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finisco con questa. Personalmente non la sapevo. E, meno male, che si scelgono i tecnici per fare bella figura. A sto punto è più dignitoso veramente uno Stramezzi. Ha il curriculum da candidato PD preso dai centri sociali. Bell'esempio, per di più da un partito che si mostra duro su queste questioni.


eh no sta cosa non va bene...loro si sono sempre fatti paladini di un certo pensiero e adesso fanno ministro uno con precedenti penali per spaccio?? ma siamo seri?

non erano loro (Salvini in primis) che non aveva pietà manco di Cucchi massacrato da dei "carabinieri" dicendo che alla fine era uno "spacciatore"?

ci vuole coerenza..ma alla fine sono un pò tutti uguali lo sappiamo

e soprattutto stare all'opposizione è molto piu facile...per tutti


----------



## Giofa (18 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Berlusconi parla troppo per me non ci sta con la testa... finchè non vedo i nomi nero su bianco lui può dire quel che gli pare...


Vero, però dice una cosa innegabile che avevo fatto presente prima: a parità di voti o quasi le lega (per via dei collegi uninominali che secondo me fanno parte di un preciso calcolo, non ci credo che li abbiano vinti grazie a esponenti lega anziché FI) sta ottenendo molto più lui.
E ora punta i piedi e rompe le scatole, con dei modi moooolto discutibili, ma lui è Berlusconi, chi pensava stesse buono in un angolo è ingenuo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi ancora molto polemico contro la "signora" Meloni:*

*"Ieri con la signora abbiamo parlato anche di ministri, che erano quattro e sono saliti a cinque. Ma io ho insistito perché la Lega ha già avuto qualcosa più di noi perché la signora Meloni si è tenuta la presidenza del Senato, e io le ho detto che deve imparare da capo di un governo almeno ad usare il condizionale. Quando parli dei tuoi alleati dovresti dire `il Senato mi piacerebbe tenerlo per FdI´ e non `il Senato è mio´, perché così non si fa. Io ho fatto quattro volte il presidente del Consiglio, e il presidente del Consiglio deve essere aperto e generoso nei confronti degli alleati se vuol tenere unita la coalizione. La presidenza della Camera l’ha data alla Lega e, da che mondo è mondo, in Italia la presidenza del Senato vale due ministeri per chi non ce l’ha, vale un ministero la presidenza della Camera. Quindi noi gli abbiamo chiesto tre ministeri, mi ha riso in faccia, ne ho chiesti due, ha riso ancora, ne ho chiesto uno, ha detto ok. Questa è la situazione che ho trovato».*


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Berlusconi: Foglio su Meloni? Appunti scritti mentre parlavano senatori, mio giudizio assolutamente positivo.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi senza freni: "Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin. Mi ha inviato 20 bottiglie di vodka."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi ancora molto polemico contro la "signora" Meloni:*
> 
> *"Ieri con la signora abbiamo parlato anche di ministri, che erano quattro e sono saliti a cinque. Ma io ho insistito perché la Lega ha già avuto qualcosa più di noi perché la signora Meloni si è tenuta la presidenza del Senato, e io le ho detto che deve imparare da capo di un governo almeno ad usare il condizionale. Quando parli dei tuoi alleati dovresti dire `il Senato mi piacerebbe tenerlo per FdI´ e non `il Senato è mio´, perché così non si fa. Io ho fatto quattro volte il presidente del Consiglio, e il presidente del Consiglio deve essere aperto e generoso nei confronti degli alleati se vuol tenere unita la coalizione. La presidenza della Camera l’ha data alla Lega e, da che mondo è mondo, in Italia la presidenza del Senato vale due ministeri per chi non ce l’ha, vale un ministero la presidenza della Camera. Quindi noi gli abbiamo chiesto tre ministeri, mi ha riso in faccia, ne ho chiesti due, ha riso ancora, ne ho chiesto uno, ha detto ok. Questa è la situazione che ho trovato».*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi senza freni: "Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin. Mi ha inviato 20 bottiglie di vodka."*



E' impazzito. O viene isolato, o il governo è morto prima di iniziare.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi ancora molto polemico contro la "signora" Meloni:*
> 
> *"Ieri con la signora abbiamo parlato anche di ministri, che erano quattro e sono saliti a cinque. Ma io ho insistito perché la Lega ha già avuto qualcosa più di noi perché la signora Meloni si è tenuta la presidenza del Senato, e io le ho detto che deve imparare da capo di un governo almeno ad usare il condizionale. Quando parli dei tuoi alleati dovresti dire `il Senato mi piacerebbe tenerlo per FdI´ e non `il Senato è mio´, perché così non si fa. Io ho fatto quattro volte il presidente del Consiglio, e il presidente del Consiglio deve essere aperto e generoso nei confronti degli alleati se vuol tenere unita la coalizione. La presidenza della Camera l’ha data alla Lega e, da che mondo è mondo, in Italia la presidenza del Senato vale due ministeri per chi non ce l’ha, vale un ministero la presidenza della Camera. Quindi noi gli abbiamo chiesto tre ministeri, mi ha riso in faccia, ne ho chiesti due, ha riso ancora, ne ho chiesto uno, ha detto ok. Questa è la situazione che ho trovato».*


quindi sul foglietto aggiungiamo : AVARA


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi senza freni: "Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin. Mi ha inviato 20 bottiglie di vodka."*



Bravo Silvio. Così rende il futuro Governo più forte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Ancora Berlusconi: "Non ho chiesto scusa alla Meloni. Non sono andato nella sede per chiedere perdono. Tutte invenzioni dei giornali."*


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' impazzito. O viene isolato, o il governo è morto prima di iniziare.



La Meloni con questo non dura molto.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi senza freni: "Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin. Mi ha inviato 20 bottiglie di vodka."*


Borrell sta arrivando col carrarmato


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi: "Non ho chiesto scusa alla Meloni. Non sono andato nella sede per chiedere perdono. Tutte invenzioni dei giornali."*



Giorgia ti vedo male.


----------



## Sam (18 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni con questo non dura molto.


Io ve l’avevo detto che un governo di CDX non può durare con i due volponi.


----------



## ARKANA (18 Ottobre 2022)

"Non sono ricattabile" cit.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi senza freni: "Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin. Mi ha inviato 20 bottiglie di vodka."*


Questa battuta però mi ha steso, grande qui il nano  .


----------



## Sam (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi senza freni: "Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin. Mi ha inviato 20 bottiglie di vodka."*


Vai Berlusconi!
Fai un selfie mentre stappi una bottiglia e tagga Zelensky.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi senza freni: "Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin. Mi ha inviato 20 bottiglie di vodka."*



Questo crede di poter ripetere il miracolo del 2002


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io ve l’avevo detto che un governo di CDX non può durare con i due volponi.



La Meloni i veri nemici se li ritrova tra gli “alleati”.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo crede di poter ripetere il miracolo del 2002



La tua Giorgina avrà tanto da lavorare …se durerà


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> "Non sono ricattabile" cit.



Silvio non ricatta. Abbatte direttamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Berlusconi: "I ministri russi hanno già detto in diverse occasioni che siamo noi in guerra con loro, perché forniamo armi e finanziamenti all’Ucraina. Io non posso personalmente fornire il mio parere perché se viene raccontato alla stampa viene fuori un disastro, ma sono molto, molto, molto preoccupato. Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin.
Putin mi ha inviato per il compleanno 20 bottiglie di vodka e una lettera dolcissima. Io ho risposto con un'altra lettera altrettanto dolce."*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Berlusconi sta palesemente facendo come Salvini mesi prima di far cadere il governo con i grillini. Provocazioni a go go, dando la colpa di tutto agli alleati. Solo che il leghista ha aspettato un po', Berlusconi già parte con il piede sull'acceleratore. Ovviamente, la tattica è prendersi tutti i ministeri possibili e dalle notizie, salvo smentite, pare che la Meloni stia cedendo un po', Ronzulli a parte.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "I ministri russi hanno già detto in diverse occasioni che siamo noi in guerra con loro, perché forniamo armi e finanziamenti all’Ucraina. Io non posso personalmente fornire il mio parere perché se viene raccontato alla stampa viene fuori un disastro, ma sono molto, molto, molto preoccupato.
> Putin mi ha inviato per il compleanno 20 bottiglie di vodka e una lettera dolcissima. Io ho risposto con un'altra lettera altrettanto dolce."*




_Per la serie: Come mandare tutto a p…_


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

*FI smentisce con un comunicato:

il racconto del presidente Berlusconi su Putin si riferisce ad alcuni anni fa

Il Sole 24 Ore*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "I ministri russi hanno già detto in diverse occasioni che siamo noi in guerra con loro, perché forniamo armi e finanziamenti all’Ucraina. Io non posso personalmente fornire il mio parere perché se viene raccontato alla stampa viene fuori un disastro, ma sono molto, molto, molto preoccupato. Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin.
> Putin mi ha inviato per il compleanno 20 bottiglie di vodka e una lettera dolcissima. Io ho risposto con un'altra lettera altrettanto dolce."*


Uguale Salvini con Di Maio. Fa opposizione dal governo. Mammamia che trash...Ben gli sta ai nuovi partiti di centrodestra che non hanno mai avuto il coraggio di innovarsi e mandare a quel paese FI. Perfino il centrosinistra lo ha fatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *FI smentisce con un comunicato:
> 
> il racconto del presidente Berlusconi su Putin si riferisce ad alcuni anni fa
> 
> Il Sole 24 Ore*



Nell'audio dice chiaramente che ha riallacciato i rapporti ora.


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

*secondo La Presse ci sarebbe questa confidenza di Berlusconi ai suoi parlamentari più vicini:*

*"Ho anche atteso per accettare l’incarico al Senato, ma forse mi sono già pentito perchè ritenevo di essere più utile al mio paese restando a lavorare nel Partito popolare europeo, in Europa. *
*Tenete presente che sono stato io a raddoppiare l’importo per l’Italia del Pnrr."*


comunque i giornalisti ci sguazzano con il vecchiardo Silvio..."avrebbe detto".
o l'ha detto o non l'ha detto


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi sta palesemente facendo come Salvini mesi prima di far cadere il governo con i grillini. Provocazioni a go go, dando la colpa di tutto agli alleati. Solo che il leghista ha aspettato un po', Berlusconi già parte con il piede sull'acceleratore. Ovviamente, la tattica è prendersi tutti i ministeri possibili e dalle notizie, salvo smentite, pare che la Meloni stia cedendo un po', Ronzulli a parte.




Ci possiamo raccontare tutto quello che vogliamo ma è indubitabile che questo Governo sta nascendo molto male.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "I ministri russi hanno già detto in diverse occasioni che siamo noi in guerra con loro, perché forniamo armi e finanziamenti all’Ucraina. Io non posso personalmente fornire il mio parere perché se viene raccontato alla stampa viene fuori un disastro, ma sono molto, molto, molto preoccupato. Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin.
> Putin mi ha inviato per il compleanno 20 bottiglie di vodka e una lettera dolcissima. Io ho risposto con un'altra lettera altrettanto dolce."*


al MISE tolgono la foto di Mussolini dalla parete e Silvio fa le uscite su Vladimiro. Porazza Giorgia


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *FI smentisce con un comunicato:
> 
> il racconto del presidente Berlusconi su Putin si riferisce ad alcuni anni fa
> 
> Il Sole 24 Ore*



Smentita più ridicola del racconto.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *FI smentisce con un comunicato:
> 
> il racconto del presidente Berlusconi su Putin si riferisce ad alcuni anni fa
> 
> Il Sole 24 Ore*


Certo, le smentite della Casa Bianca


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Certo, le smentite della Casa Bianca



Chiusa.


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> al MISE tolgono la foto di Mussolini dalla parete e Silvio fa le uscite su Vladimiro. Porazza Giorgia


con La Russa che urla alla cancel culture


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

La Russa scettico sulla Casellati, ha detto che ieri era solo un'ipotesi.

Mi sa che il Berlusca l'ha ufficializzata da solo alla stampa e ora la Meloni è fregata. 
Non può riaprire lo scontro, prima delle consultazioni.


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Tajani:

"La storia di Berlusconi su Putin si riferisce al 2008"*


lo stanno trattando con un vecchio scemo che a capotavola a ristorante racconta balle

comunque dall'incontro con Meloni qualche cartuccia l'ha ancora sparata...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russa scettico sulla Casellati, ha detto che ieri era solo un'ipotesi.
> 
> Mi sa che il Berlusca l'ha ufficializzata da solo alla stampa e ora la Meloni è fregata.
> Non può* riaprire lo scontro, prima delle consultazioni.*



*Secondo me è quello che vuole Silvio.*


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2022)

Ha la memoria da 64Mb


----------



## ARKANA (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Tajani:
> 
> "La storia di Berlusconi su Putin si riferisce al 2008"*
> 
> ...


Ah quindi è dal 2008 che stiamo inviando armi all'ucraina per combattere contro i russi.


----------



## ARKANA (18 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ha la memoria da 64Mb


Ahahahahah totalmente sbarellato


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ha la memoria da 64Mb


da dove è uscita questa Saccani ora e Bernini alla PA ?

chi è quello che sta avendo un'erezione con il microfono a far dire "la storiella su Putin" ?


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Casellati:*

*"Giustizia o Riforme, per me va bene uguale*

*Decidono i leader"*


Ansa

ahahaha francia o spagna, basta che se magna

poi dovevano piazzare il decano calderoli alle riforme, chissà dove lo dirottano nel caso


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Nordio:*

*"Se Berlusconi vuole incontrarmi sarà un grande piacere e un onore.
Non ho visto Meloni, ero qui per delle pratiche burocratiche
Ci sono sei libri sulla giustizia che ho scritto, e lì si può vedere come la penso sulle intercettazioni telefoniche, sulla legge Severino e sul resto. *
*Ma faccio presente che questi libri sono stati scritti prima che io mi candidassi, quindi le mie idee sono note ed erano note a tutti"*


Ansa

dimentica che in Italia si scrivono libri senza leggerli...non escludo che alcuni a destra non conoscano le sue idee


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

Ah, ho letto ora che l'audio su Putin è preso da un colloquio in privato con i suoi, ma qualcuno l'ha dato alla stampa.

Blow me Licia strikes again.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ah quindi è dal 2008 che stiamo inviando armi all'ucraina per combattere contro i russi.



Certo. Solo che Putin non lo sapeva.


----------



## Giofa (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Tajani:
> 
> "La storia di Berlusconi su Putin si riferisce al 2008"*
> 
> ...


Secondo me l'hanno considerato tanti, Meloni in primis, un utile idiota. Silvio si sta togliendo delle soddisfazioni. Dubito i suoi facciano saltare tutto, ma lui è l'anziano che se ne sbatte e dice tutto ciò che vuole senza pensare alle conseguenze


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah, ho letto ora che* l'audio su Putin è preso da un colloquio in privato con i suoi,* *ma qualcuno l'ha dato alla stampa.*
> 
> Blow me Licia strikes again.



Allora è una cosa abbastanza grave per il nuovo governo.
La talpa farà uscire fuori ogni scorreggia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Askanews: Fonti di FDI confermano che non c'è nessun accordo sulla Casellati. Il nome preferito dalla meloni resta Nordio.*


----------



## pazzomania (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi senza freni: "Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin. Mi ha inviato 20 bottiglie di vodka."*


ahahaha

Uno shottino e Silvietto smatta del tutto....


----------



## pazzomania (18 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque ragazzi scherzi a parte, negli ultimi anni ho purtroppo visto da molto vicino le mie nonne ammalarsi di Alzheimer, Silvio per me ha veramente il cervello fritto, ma roba da forzarlo a stare lontano da qualunque posto decisionale.

Altro che a cercare di tirare i fili in politica....... con tutto il rispetto, è una malattia

Ma ormai è totalmente fuori di sè


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi scherzi a parte, negli ultimi anni ho purtroppo visto da molto vicino le mie nonne ammalarsi di Alzheimer, Silvio per me ha veramente il cervello fritto, ma roba da forzarlo a stare lontano da qualunque posto decisionale.
> 
> Altro che a cercare di tirare i fili in politica....... con tutto il rispetto, è una malattia
> 
> Ma ormai è totalmente fuori di sè



Beh, 86 anni sull'unghia.
Direi che Biden sta messo peggio di lui 

Comunque è incredibile che in Italia (e anche in america) in politica non si riesca a fare a meno di determinati individui.


----------



## Andris (18 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi scherzi a parte, negli ultimi anni ho purtroppo visto da molto vicino le mie nonne ammalarsi di Alzheimer, Silvio per me ha veramente il cervello fritto, ma roba da forzarlo a stare lontano da qualunque posto decisionale.
> 
> Altro che a cercare di tirare i fili in politica....... con tutto il rispetto, è una malattia
> 
> Ma ormai è totalmente fuori di sè


alterna momenti di lucidità dove fa ragionamenti da statista ad altri in cui non si accorge che lo trattano come lo scemo del villaggio
forse un principio ce l'ha, anche se quando vuole e deve pararsi il culo dai processi è fin troppo lucido...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alterna momenti di lucidità dove fa ragionamenti da statista ad altri in cui non si accorge che lo trattano come lo scemo del villaggio


Eh si, funziona proprio cosi.

Fino a che i momenti di poca lucidità diventano la maggior parte....


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Silvio


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Silvio


possibilmente ha dimenticato di averlo detto


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Berlusconi: Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin, *per lui io primo amico.*


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> possibilmente ha dimenticato di averlo detto



Non mi pare possibile. Silvio sa come disfare quando non gli concedono quello che vuole.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

Bruno Guerri, ministro della cultura in pectore, favorevole ai matrimoni LGBT e immigrazione selvaggia.
LOL, chi l'ha fatto lo scouting di questa gente, la Meloni o Casalino?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Il neo Presidente della Camera, Fontana: Sanzioni alla Russia? Potrebbero essere un boomerang.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bruno Guerri, ministro della cultura in pectore, favorevole ai matrimoni LGBT e immigrazione selvaggia.
> LOL, chi l'ha fatto lo scouting di questa gente, la Meloni o Casalino?



Va beh, a parte la simpatia per la lobby LGBT ho letto qualche sua dichiarazione e dice che la cancel culture è un abominio, il politically correct un dramma di questa epoca.

Da guerriero anti politically correct dunque lo approvo al 100% come ministro della cultura, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bruno Guerri, ministro della cultura in pectore, favorevole ai matrimoni LGBT e immigrazione selvaggia.
> LOL, chi l'ha fatto lo scouting di questa gente, la Meloni o Casalino?


vabbè è per dare una parvenza di equilibrio, tra gli ultra cattolici un LGBT ci sta. 
Adesso manca un patito yankee per equilibrare Fontana, e magari un ex partigiano


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Ancora Silvio sulla Meloni: Mio figlio è suo amico, il *suo uomo* lavora in *Mediaset*. Ho insistito che tutte le cariche in maggioranza fossero date in base ai voti.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Gasparri propone di riconoscere la capacità giuridica del nascituro.​Il senatore di Forza Italia ha depositato un disegno di legge per modificare l’articolo 1 del codice civile mettendo in discussione il diritto all’aborto.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2022)

*Porro da Mario Giordano: "Nordio o Casellati? Sarebbero entrambi due grandi ministri della giustizia. La Meloni non cederà su Nordio. Per me sono aperti due ministeri, quello dell'agricoltura e quello della salute. Saranno decisi all'ultimo accordo".*


----------



## TheKombo (18 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi senza freni: "Ho riallacciato i rapporti con Putin. Mi ha inviato 20 bottiglie di vodka."*


Una "gaffe vivente"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

*La Stampa: "Meloni furiosa dopo l'ennesima folle giornata di Berlusconi. Sospende tutto. Anche Tajani ora è in bilico.
I colonnelli di FDi alla Meloni: ' Vai da sola alle consultazioni, è meglio.' "

Dagospia: Berlusconi in piena demenza senile e senza freni.*


----------



## GP7 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: "Meloni furiosa dopo l'ennesima folle giornata di Berlusconi. Sospende tutto. Anche Tajani ora è in bilico.
> I colonnelli di FDi alla Meloni: ' Vai da sola alle consultazioni, è meglio.' "
> 
> Dagospia: Berlusconi in piena demenza senile e senza freni.*


Mi dispiacerebbe perdere questa occasione di vedere il Cdx (leggasi Meloni in verità) al governo ma se Giorgia già mi (ci) regalasse la "morte" politica del nano (visto che gli elettori non ne sono stati in grado) sbattendogli la porta in faccia sarebbe comunque una consolazione. Davvero non se ne può più dei suoi deliri.


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2022)

Pare tutto così surreale


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gasparri propone di riconoscere la capacità giuridica del nascituro.​Il senatore di Forza Italia ha depositato un disegno di legge per modificare l’articolo 1 del codice civile mettendo in discussione il diritto all’aborto.


Qualcuno spieghi a sto dinosauro che siamo nel 2022 per amor del cielo.. ancora qui a discutere del sacrosanto diritto all'aborto, vogliono dar ragione a chi sostiene che siamo tornati al medioevo? 

Fortuna che la Meloni ha già assicurato che la 194 non si tocca.. poraccia, tenga duro e imponga persone normodotate a livello di QI che giran certi personaggi nel centrodestra da far venir la pelle d'oca.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bruno Guerri, ministro della cultura in pectore, favorevole ai matrimoni LGBT e immigrazione selvaggia.
> LOL, chi l'ha fatto lo scouting di questa gente, la Meloni o Casalino?


O il ministro della salute ex spacciatore  .


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Ottobre 2022)

Che spasso sto centrodestra. Mi sto facendo due risate di vero cuore.
Poi penso che sono gli stessi che dovrebbero governare per i prossimi cinque anni e mi viene da piangere.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: "Meloni furiosa dopo l'ennesima folle giornata di Berlusconi. Sospende tutto. Anche Tajani ora è in bilico.
> I colonnelli di FDi alla Meloni: ' Vai da sola alle consultazioni, è meglio.' "
> 
> Dagospia: Berlusconi in piena demenza senile e senza freni.*


La Meloni per ora la sta gestendo con dignità.

Perfino Salvini...

Ma il cyborg è davvero una scheggia impazzita, non dureranno.
L' inizio di demenza è un grosso problema, diventerà sempre più astioso col tempo.

Purtroppo l' obbiettivo Nr.1 era vincere le elezioni, governare con 2 bolliti sapeva sicuramente sarebbe stato problematico, ma si sarebbe affrontato poi.
Ora il nodo è venuto al pettine


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

*Altri quotidiani confermano: "La meloni incredula per gli attacchi e le follie di Berlusconi. Tutti i ministri Forza Italia già decisi tornano in bilico, compreso Tajani."*


----------



## Andris (19 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Qualcuno spieghi a sto dinosauro che siamo nel 2022 per amor del cielo.. ancora qui a discutere del sacrosanto diritto all'aborto, vogliono dar ragione a chi sostiene che siamo tornati al medioevo?
> 
> Fortuna che la Meloni ha già assicurato che la 194 non si tocca.. poraccia, tenga duro e imponga persone normodotate a livello di QI che giran certi personaggi nel centrodestra da far venir la pelle d'oca.


è la terza legislatura in cui lo presenta...comunque sono stati presentati 338 progetti di legge alla Camera e 181 al Senato
c'è di tutto là in mezzo...anche uno del pd (Verducci) che vuole stanziare i fondi per la vulva della ragazza di Damiano...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> O il ministro della salute ex spacciatore  .



Adesso si parla di un certo Orazio Schillaci alla salute, non lo conosco.

Il ministro della cultura comunque, dopo aver indagato, scopro che è un feroce oppositore della cancel culture e del politically correct, per quella posizione è ok.
Alla fmaiglia forse mettono la Baldassarre che è ant LGBTQHSJH


----------



## Nomaduk (19 Ottobre 2022)

Giorgietti possibile ministro economia?


----------



## Dexter (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo crede di poter ripetere il miracolo del 2002


Pensa se ci riuscisse  Silvio Nobel per la pace  qualcuno dovrebbe mettergli la pulce all'orecchio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Io dico da sempre che sarà il mitologico lettone di Arcore a concludere la guerra. Lasciatelo provare.

Magari anche la Ronzulli potrà dare il suo contributo, contributo fisico e diretto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è la terza legislatura in cui lo presenta...comunque sono stati presentati 338 progetti di legge alla Camera e 181 al Senato
> c'è di tutto là in mezzo...anche uno del pd (Verducci) che vuole stanziare i fondi per la vulva della ragazza di Damiano...


Potrebbe essere anche la decima non cambia la sostanza.. mettere in discussione il diritto all'aborto nel 2022 è roba da deviati mentali.


----------



## Andris (19 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Giorgietti possibile ministro economia?


il candidato principale è Panetta, ma pare si sia detto indisponibile perchè ambisce alla presidenza di Banca d'Italia


----------



## Giofa (19 Ottobre 2022)

Il nostro marchio registrato Degrado freme di entrare in scena


----------



## __king george__ (19 Ottobre 2022)

ridendo e scherzando questo (silvio) è tornato di nuovo protagonista assoluto al centro della politica italiana


----------



## Andris (19 Ottobre 2022)

ieri sera da Vespa i due presidenti di Camera e Senato

Fontana:

*"All'inizio dissi che le sanzioni sono un ottimo metodo per fare la guerra senza usare le armi, quindi l'Europa ha fatto benissimo.
Ma bisogna stare attenti perché con le contro-sanzioni che ci fa la Russia noi potremmo cedere prima di loro perché la nostra popolazione è meno abituata di quella russa a soffrire.*
Occorre fare attenzione con le sanzioni perché se diventano un boomerang noi potremmo trovarci in grave difficoltà: c'è la questione del grano che potrebbe portare a gravi carestie e un'ondata di immigrazione da Africa e Medio Oriente. 
Potrebbe essere un'arma usata da Putin per sconfiggere l'Europa

Sono cose private e *posso dire che ho avuto la fortuna di ricevere questa telefonata del Papa sabato mattina: è stato molto bello perchè mi ha ringraziato per quella mia citazione, ma a ringraziarlo sono stato io, per tutto l'impegno che ci mette da ogni punto di vista.
E' un punto di riferimento per tutti i cattolici e non solo.
Ricevere una telefonata da lui è stato eccezionale

Io ho sempre rispettato ogni scelta: ho sempre la voglia di capire, di ascoltare chi ha fatto scelte diverse. 
Quando conosco una persona gli chiedo il nome, certamente non quali siano le sue tendenze sessuali*
Nel mio modo di vedere c'è sempre chi contro di me vuole creare il nemico: io conosco molte persone diverse. 
E con loro parlo molto anche di come la Chiesa ha affrontato queste situazioni. 
Poi le accuse sono solo strumentalizzazioni

Fare figli porta a una responsabilizzazione in ogni campo, da quello della famiglia a quello del lavoro.
* La denatalità è il suicidio per un Paese. *
Bisogna operare sul fronte politico e culturale.
I bambini creano ovunque una società migliore"


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Adesso si parla di un certo Orazio Schillaci alla salute, non lo conosco.*
> 
> Il ministro della cultura comunque, dopo aver indagato, scopro che è un feroce oppositore della cancel culture e del politically correct, per quella posizione è ok.
> Alla fmaiglia forse mettono la Baldassarre che è ant LGBTQHSJH


Ah ok. Ieri a quel Rocca gli utenti no-vax su twitter lo hanno distrutto, tra dichiarazioni pro-gp e passato da spacciatore. Sto Schillaci è un altro pro-GP, però c'è da dire che tutti quelli del sistema lo sono, purtroppo. Fu nominato anche all'ISS da Speranza ed è rettore dell'università di Tor Vergata. E' uno che parla poco, a quanto vedo e tra le poche dichiarazioni, quella di un anno fa ad Unomattina dove disse in merito alla sua università: "il green pass rimane uno strumento indispensabile per assicurare la sicurezza nelle aule".


----------



## Andris (19 Ottobre 2022)

*Il presidente dei polacchi, fanatici anti russi, è arrivato ieri in Italia e intervistato a TG2 Post:*
*
"Penso ci potrà essere una più forte collaborazione fra Italia e Polonia perché tutto quello che dice Giorgia Meloni è vicino alla mia visione, alla mia ottica, al mio modo di vedere.*
* Ultimamente ho visto molte dichiarazioni della Meloni, anche noi crediamo che il sistema dei valori sia importante. Ci accomuna la politica della famiglia, base delle prosperità"*


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Fontana:
> 
> All'inizio dissi che le sanzioni sono un ottimo metodo per fare la guerra senza usare le armi, quindi l'Europa ha fatto benissimo.
> Ma bisogna stare attenti perché con le contro-sanzioni che ci fa la Russia noi potremmo cedere prima di loro perché la nostra popolazione è meno abituata di quella russa a soffrire.


Inattaccabile su questo punto.

Io spero solo che non arrivino mai difficoltà vere in Italia, altrimenti avremo la resistenza di un' ameba


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri sera da Vespa i due presidenti di Camera e Senato
> 
> Fontana:
> 
> ...


Chiunque trovi le leve giuste per far risorgere la voglia di procreare al popolo italiano ha la mia approvazione, possiamo discutere di tutte le sfaccettature esistenti sul globo terraqueo ma qualsiasi popolo per prosperare necessita di riprodursi in numero sufficiente.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> * Io ho fatto quattro volte il presidente del Consiglio, e il presidente del Consiglio deve essere aperto e generoso nei confronti degli alleati se vuol tenere unita la coalizione. *


Sì infatti. Bellucca comprava direttamente senatori a suon di mazzette. Lui sì che era generoso



Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni con questo non dura molto.


Meloni si sta dimostrando un drago dal punto di vista mediatico.
Tutti ne stanno tessendo grandi lodi per stare combattendo il mostro Bellucca, mentre la bellezza di zero persone si accorgono del semplice fatto che è stata lei ad allearsi intenzionalmente con lui, a starci affianco e sotto da quando esiste politicamente.
Come se cascasse da un pero alto quanto l'obelisco di Balzar, come se non conoscesse la mente di quel maniaco, che già nel 2018 con quel video meme non fosse tutto chiaro.

Invece no, si becca sia il determinante 8% dei pazzi che sostengono fino alla sua morte un vecchio criminale e maniaco, sia i favori dei tifosi per non farsi calpestare dallo stesso


----------



## Milanoide (19 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gasparri propone di riconoscere la capacità giuridica del nascituro.​Il senatore di Forza Italia ha depositato un disegno di legge per modificare l’articolo 1 del codice civile mettendo in discussione il diritto all’aborto.


Mamma mia. Sempre fuori tempo questo qua.
Io propongo invece di disconoscere la capacità giuridica del morituro.
#bastacyborg
#poverameloni


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Ottobre 2022)

Degrado Berlusconi


----------



## smallball (19 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Degrado Berlusconi


Non è abituato a non dare le carte...e questi sono i risultati


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2022)

*Cacciari: "Berlusconi o vuole liquidare la Meloni o è in precarie condizioni psicologiche...Se salta tutto, si tornerebbe a Mattarella che darebbe vita ad un altro esecutivo di unità nazionale, senza Mario Draghi, ma un suo avatar".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cacciari: "Berlusconi o vuole liquidare la Meloni o è in precarie condizioni psicologiche...Se salta tutto, si tornerebbe a Mattarella che darebbe vita ad un altro esecutivo di unità nazionale, senza Mario Draghi, ma un suo avatar".*


Su Draghi ha detto le stesse cose che ho detto io, specialmente sull'avatar  . Un altro che ci legge.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cacciari: "Berlusconi o vuole liquidare la Meloni o è in precarie condizioni psicologiche...Se salta tutto, si tornerebbe a Mattarella che darebbe vita ad un altro esecutivo di unità nazionale, senza Mario Draghi, ma un suo avatar".*


Si ma in avatar ci vuole il trademark


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cacciari: "Berlusconi o vuole liquidare la Meloni o è in precarie condizioni psicologiche...Se salta tutto, si tornerebbe a Mattarella che darebbe vita ad un altro esecutivo di unità nazionale, senza Mario Draghi, ma un suo avatar".*



Per me non succede niente perché che sia in demenza senile è palese, ad un certo punto verrà ignorato o compatito e invitato da figli e azienda a non presentarsi più in pubblico. Gianni Letta, Piersilvio, Marina e Confalonieri già ci hanno provato qualche giorno fa a calmarlo. Evidentemente non è bastato, e passeranno alle maniere forti con sedativi o altro.


La trappola per il governo però è stata ben piazzata ieri, e non è Berlusconi. E' la Ronzulli capogruppo del senato.
Questa è la mina più pesante per l'esecutivo che nasce sabato.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> _Cacciari: "Berlusconi o vuole liquidare la Meloni o è in precarie condizioni psicologiche_*...".*



Secondo me sono vere entrambe le cose.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Salvini ai suoi: Stupore per Berlusconi, ma governo giurerà entro lunedì.​


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo me Berlusconi, in questo caso, sa quello che fa. Vuole mettere in ridicolo la Meloni, in modo che cede sui ministeri, in particolare giustizia che vuole fortemente. Già lui soffre parecchio per essere al governo non da leader, per lo più sotto una donna e non a letto  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Berlusconi, in questo caso, sa quello che fa. Vuole mettere in ridicolo la Meloni, in modo che cede sui ministeri, in particolare giustizia che vuole fortemente. Già lui soffre parecchio per essere al governo non da leader, per lo più sotto una donna e non a letto  .



Beh sì, lui è invidioso perché non è più l'imperatore della sua area politica. Stava già manifestando la stessa invidia quando Salvini aveva preso, a sopresa, il 17% e più di Forza Italia.
Però non è più capace di vendicarsi in modo lucido, la Ronzulli invece è più stratega e saprà colpire nel modo giusto in parlamento.
Tutte queste sceneggiate in mezzo alla strada finiranno per isolarlo perché nessuno alla lunga lo prenderà più sul serio (a parte quei due/tre giornali di opposizione sfrenata).


----------



## Blu71 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Meloni su Berlusconi: Perché queste uscite? Per rendermi la vita difficile.​


----------



## Snake (19 Ottobre 2022)

altro audio di berlusconi sulla guerra in Ucraina che dovrebbe uscire nei prossimi minuti, audio definito choc...


----------



## Simo98 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Certo che tra Biden, Berlusconi, lotte sul politicamente corretto... come rendere l'occidente uno zimbello di fronte alla Russia


----------



## Miro (19 Ottobre 2022)

Berlusconi è stracotto. Lo tiene a galla il fatto che è ancora rilevante nei giochi di potere e che tolto lui resto di FI fa ridere. La Ronzulli, da gran volpona, sa benissimo che questo è l'ultimo treno di FI e vuole piazzarsi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è stracotto. Lo tiene a galla il fatto che è ancora rilevante nei giochi di potere e che tolto lui resto di FI fa ridere. La Ronzulli, da gran volpona, sa benissimo che questo è l'ultimo treno di FI e vuole piazzarsi.



Non so se un 86enne avrebbe ancora "voglia" di fare il senatore.
La storia della difesa delle aziende di famiglia lascia il tempo che trova. Magari prima quando era ancora arzillo, ma ora con la demenza senile che avanza... 

Sicuramente sarà stato tirato per la giacchetta anche dalle badanti e da tutti i faccendieri che popolano Forza Italia (e che senza di lui si ritroverebbero finiti politicamente), altrimenti non me lo spiego.
Chissà che ha detto sta volta su Putin e ucraina


----------



## Giofa (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so se un 86enne avrebbe ancora "voglia" di fare il senatore.
> La storia della difesa delle aziende di famiglia lascia il tempo che trova. Magari prima quando era ancora arzillo, ma ora con la demenza senile che avanza...
> 
> Sicuramente sarà stato tirato per la giacchetta anche dalle badanti e da tutti i faccendieri che popolano Forza Italia (e che senza di lui si ritroverebbero finiti politicamente), altrimenti non me lo spiego.
> Chissà che ha detto sta volta su Putin e ucraina


Nulla di troppo nuovo, ha ribadito un po' il concetto espresso da vespa, Putin voleva mettere persone per bene


----------



## Snake (19 Ottobre 2022)

Zelensky? non vi dico quello che penso altrimenti....lasciamo perdere.


----------



## ARKANA (19 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so se un 86enne avrebbe ancora "voglia" di fare il senatore.
> La storia della difesa delle aziende di famiglia lascia il tempo che trova. Magari prima quando era ancora arzillo, ma ora con la demenza senile che avanza...
> 
> Sicuramente sarà stato tirato per la giacchetta anche dalle badanti e da tutti i faccendieri che popolano Forza Italia (e che senza di lui si ritroverebbero finiti politicamente), altrimenti non me lo spiego.
> Chissà che ha detto sta volta su Putin e ucraina


In poche parole ha detto che in pratica la colpa della guerra in Ucraina è di zelensky, se non avesse iniziato a bombare le repubbliche separatiste, queste ultime non sarebbero andate a chiedere aiuto a putin che a sua volta non avrebbe invaso (a detta di Silvio l'invasione c'è stata per via delle pressioni interne che i russi hanno avuto su putin)


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> In poche parole ha detto che in pratica la colpa della guerra in Ucraina è di zelensky, se non avesse iniziato a bombare le repubbliche separatiste, queste ultime non sarebbero andate a chiedere aiuto a putin che a sua volta non avrebbe invaso (a detta di Silvio l'invasione c'è stata per via delle pressioni interne che i russi hanno avuto su putin)


ah quindi anche Silvio è utente del forum


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> In poche parole ha detto che in pratica la colpa della guerra in Ucraina è di zelensky, se non avesse iniziato a bombare le repubbliche separatiste, queste ultime non sarebbero andate a chiedere aiuto a putin che a sua volta non avrebbe invaso (a detta di Silvio l'invasione c'è stata per via delle pressioni interne che i russi hanno avuto su putin)


I bombardamenti avvengono dai tempi di Poroshenko comunque, così come la guerra effettivamente è dal 2014 che c'è. 

Comunque è strano che non si parla di un Berlusconi nervoso per la diffusione di questi audio, anzi tutta FI si mostra fredda in merito. Sicuri che non sia una diffusione voluta?


----------



## ARKANA (19 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I bombardamenti avvengono dai tempi di Poroshenko comunque, così come la guerra effettivamente è dal 2014 che c'è.
> 
> Comunque è strano che non si parla di un Berlusconi nervoso per la diffusione di questi audio, anzi tutta FI si mostra fredda in merito. Sicuri che non sia una diffusione voluta?


Ha appena detto (berlusconi) che questa è solo una piccola parte estrapolata da un discorso più ampio e sentendo solo questo pezzo può trarre in inganno mentre per capire bene il suo discorso andava sentito tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2022)

Le nuove dichiarazioni del Berlusca meritano nuovo thread


----------



## Swaitak (19 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I bombardamenti avvengono dai tempi di Poroshenko comunque, così come la guerra effettivamente è dal 2014 che c'è.
> 
> Comunque è strano che non si parla di un Berlusconi nervoso per la diffusione di questi audio, anzi tutta FI si mostra fredda in merito. Sicuri che non sia una diffusione voluta?


se guardi i video di questi giorni, a tratti spunta Kissme alle spalle di Silvio, come fosse una ventriloquo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2022)

*Meloni: "Fuori dal governo chi è ambiguo su UE e NATO".*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Fuori dal governo chi è ambiguo su UE e NATO".*


Mammamia...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Fuori dal governo chi è ambiguo su UE e NATO".*



Allora fuori Lega e FI


----------



## Mika (20 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mammamia...


Sulla politica estera siamo obbligati: o si esce dalla NATO ed UE o si fa quello che dice la NATO ed UE. Le mezze misure non ci sono, non siamo la Turchia (che non fa parte della UE ed è più indipendente di noi).


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Fuori dal governo chi è ambiguo su UE e NATO".*


Quindi Fi,Lega ed anche 5 stalle fuori


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Quindi Fi,Lega ed anche 5 stalle fuori


comunque Forza Italia a Bruxelles vota sempre le stesse cose degli altri nel PPE, non lo direi ambiguo


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sulla politica estera siamo obbligati: o si esce dalla NATO ed UE o si fa quello che dice la NATO ed UE. Le mezze misure non ci sono, non siamo la Turchia (che non fa parte della UE ed è più indipendente di noi).


il diktat di Mattarella via Washington


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Fuori dal governo chi è ambiguo su UE e NATO".*


ma è fratelli d italia o teniamo parenti in america


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Fuori dal governo chi è ambiguo su UE e NATO".*


Brava Giorgia.

Paese incredibile comunque, c'è la crisi di Governo prima del Governo, e il leader del partito suppostamente moderato della coalizione raglia cretinate filoputiniane mettendo in imbarazzo la leader del partito suppostamente radicale, la quale sacrosantemente tiene un atteggiamento saggio e responsabile. Tutto fantastico


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2022)

*Corriere: Non c'è ancora intesa sulla giustizia. Agli esteri spunta il nome di Urso (FdI), favorito anche per essere il ministro dello sviluppo economico se Crosetto continua a rifiutare. Per la salute Rocco Bellantone, Orazio Schillaci e Francesco Franceschi. Salvini ha definitivamente rinunciato agli interni, dove siederà Piantedosi, e siederà al ministero delle infrastrutture. Ministero dell'agricoltura a FDI, dopo che Centinaio ha accettato la nomina a vicepresidente del senato. Per l'Istruzione, Valditara favorito e per le università e ricerca Berlusconi ha indicato Gloria Saccani Jotti. Beni Culturali, Giampaolo Rossi ex Cda Rai. Per lo Sport e Politiche Giovanili, tramontata l'ipotesi Chiara Colosimo. Per il Turismo, in corsa Santanchè.*


----------



## gabri65 (20 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Fuori dal governo chi è ambiguo su UE e NATO".*



Semplicemente gli tocca dire 'sta roba per rimediare al cyborg sabotatore.


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2022)

*Draghi saluta la stampa "libera" a Palazzo Chigi:

"Cosa ho imparato in 20 mesi? Troppe cose.
È stata un'esperienza straordinaria di cui sono straordinariamente contento.*

Vi rivolgo un ringraziamento sentito
*Voi in questi 20 mesi, tra pandemia e crisi energetica, avete svolto un servizio straordinario a cittadini aiutandoli a seguire e comprendere ciò che avviene.*
*Un servizio straordinario anche per la democrazia italiana.*
*Voi, stampa libera, avete avuto dal presidente del consiglio, da me il rispetto che si deve a stampa libera*, rispondendo alle domande nel modo più chiaro possibile.
Un atto dovuto ma anche un segno di rispetto

È stata una collaborazione piacevole, anche dal punto di vista umano.
Nessuno si aspettava che avremmo fatto tante conferenze stampa che duravano ore indefinite.
Poi io venivo rimproverato...perché non riuscivo a dire basta alle domande.
Ringrazio anche tutto lo staff della comunicazione di Palazzo Chigi, sia per come ha seguito il dialogo tra voi e me, sia per la campagna di comunicazione sul Pnrr, che è stata e che sarà molto importante

Mi raccomando, non applaudite alla fine"

I giornalisti lo ringraziano per non aver fatto le conferenze nel week-end, come altri predecessori, infatti lui le passava nella sua casa in Umbria.


Ansa


niente 30 minuti di applausi come alla prima della Scala ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2022)

Le consultazioni si sono aperte con la fondamentale telefonata di Mattarella a Napolitano


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente gli tocca dire 'sta roba per rimediare al cyborg sabotatore.


sull'Europa non si può sentire, visto che FDI si trova all'opposizione da sempre nel gruppo dei conservatori riformisti


----------



## gabri65 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi saluta la stampa "libera" a Palazzo Chigi:
> 
> "Cosa ho imparato in 20 mesi? Troppe cose.
> È stata un'esperienza straordinaria di cui sono straordinariamente contento.*
> ...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente gli tocca dire 'sta roba per rimediare al cyborg sabotatore.


certo che se si mette a replicare ad ogni provocazione atta solo a sfilare qualche poltrona in più si complica la vita da sola
anche perchè nel terzetto di comando tutto si può imputare al papi tranne l essere anti nato ed anti ue vedi alla voce tajani


----------



## gabri65 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sull'Europa non si può sentire, visto che FDI si trova all'opposizione da sempre nel gruppo dei conservatori riformisti



Non può evitare di smentire, tanto la parola non conta niente.


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Fuori dal governo chi è ambiguo su UE e NATO".*


Ormai Melloni ha sviluppato la saggezza di Gandalf. 
Mai una parola fuori posto, e via di applausi. Sono lontani i tempi in cui, anziché ammorbidire le divergenze tra la massa e le minoranze, andava urlando "sono una donna e sono una santa", infiammando il tema (in internet si direbbe che fece un clamoroso flame) e incrementando i malumori di ambo le parti.

Ci sta, sta godendo appieno del famoso credito ancestrale di cui godette lo stesso Bellucca ai suoi tempi, poi Renzie, poi 5 stelle.

Certo è che se questo incredibile teatrino fosse capitato, che so, alla nascente alleanza Lega e 5 stelle nel Conte I si sarebbe parlato di dilettanti allo sbaraglio.
Ma ehi, in gioco ci sono uno dei criminali più famosi d'Italia e la nascente somma statista. Quindi siccome sono loro è giusto parlare di "piccole divergenze tecnico-tattiche"


----------



## smallball (20 Ottobre 2022)

Dopo il presidente del Senato, ora quello della Camera Fontana a colloquio con Mattarella


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Ottobre 2022)

indipendentemente dai ministri e dalle minestre, l'italia ha deciso di rimanere saldamente nelle mani del nwo.


----------



## Devil man (20 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> indipendentemente dai ministri e dalle minestre, l'italia ha deciso di rimanere saldamente nelle mani del nwo.


Tanto si sapeva che la Meloni è una estensione dell'America.. ma se l'America cambia registro lo farà altrettanto la Meloni


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Ottobre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Tanto si sapeva che la Meloni è una estensione dell'America.. ma se l'America cambia registro lo farà altrettanto la Meloni


fino a un certo punto.
c'è sempre chi comanda sopra .....


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Cattaneo (Fi): Nessun applauso, taglia e cuci nell’audio.​


----------



## Devil man (20 Ottobre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> fino a un certo punto.
> c'è sempre chi comanda sopra .....


Io la vedo molto più vicina a Trump che a Biden... penso stia bleffando al momento..


----------



## sunburn (20 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ormai Melloni ha sviluppato la saggezza di Gandalf.
> Mai una parola fuori posto, e via di applausi. Sono lontani i tempi in cui, anziché ammorbidire le divergenze tra la massa e le minoranze, andava urlando "sono una donna e sono una santa", infiammando il tema (in internet si direbbe che fece un clamoroso flame) e incrementando i malumori di ambo le parti.
> 
> Ci sta, sta godendo appieno del famoso credito ancestrale di cui godette lo stesso Bellucca ai suoi tempi, poi Renzie, poi 5 stelle.


Che io ricordi, a parte il governo Prodi II, tutti i governi hanno avuto la luna di miele. Questo la sta avendo un po’ movimentata, ma alla fine i suoi 12-18 mesi penso se li farà.
Ma già prima inizierà il malcontento di chi vive fuori dal mondo e pensa che l’Italia possa, non dico uscire uscire da UE e NATO, ma anche solo battere i famosi pugni sul tavolo. Queste persone verrano tenute buone con qualche inutile provvedimento spot(probabilmente sui barconi, in tema di ordine pubblico e sui diritti civili) che verrà spazzato via dalla Corte costituzionale, fino all’inesorabile ed ennesimo “governo di unità nazionale”.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2022)

*Macron sarà in Italia domenica (giorni in cui sarà ultimato il giuramento del nuovo governo) e avrà un colloquio con Mattarella.*


----------



## Mika (20 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron sarà in Italia domenica (giorni in cui sarà ultimato il giuramento del nuovo governo) e avrà un colloquio con Mattarella.*


Ma è nomale sta cosa? Ma tecnicamente non dovrebbe discutere con il nuovo PdC per le politiche estere dei due alleati?


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Macron sarà in Italia domenica (giorni in cui sarà ultimato il giuramento del nuovo governo) e avrà un colloquio con Mattarella.*


Giurano anche nelle sue mani dopo Matty?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma è nomale sta cosa? Ma tecnicamente non dovrebbe discutere con il nuovo PdC per le politiche estere dei due alleati?



Credo fosse già programmato da tempo, ma resta il fatto della totale inopportunità.
Gli incontri si posson oanche disidire o posticipare.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Ho sentito l'audio del Berlusca. Da goduria gli applausi finali  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito l'audio del Berlusca. Da goduria gli applausi finali  .



Oggi esce il terzo audio. Popcorn pronti


----------



## Devil man (20 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma è nomale sta cosa? Ma tecnicamente non dovrebbe discutere con il nuovo PdC per le politiche estere dei due alleati?


Macron fa i viaggi in Italia quando è in atto una semi rivoluzione in Francia e non c'è più benza nei distributori su quasi 50% del territorio francese.

contento lui


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi esce il terzo audio. Popcorn pronti


questa volta ci metteranno gli "hip hip hurrà" e "c'è solo un presidente, un presidenteeeeeeeeeeeee".


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa volta ci metteranno gli "hip hip hurrà" e "c'è solo un presidente, un presidenteeeeeeeeeeeee".


mi aspetto anche la barzelletta su Rosy bindi adattata alla Meloni


----------



## Mika (20 Ottobre 2022)

Io generalmente degli audio presi dalla stampa e messi a capitoli non credo molto, perché davvero si possono fare i tagli e cuci ad arte. Nonostante il soggetto sappiamo come sia.

Soprattutto in un governo osteggiato da stampa, VIP e paesi stranieri.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Fuori dal governo chi è ambiguo su UE e NATO".*


letta la dichiarazione completa..grande Giorgia palle d'acciaio! al contrario dei colleghi maschi che dicono una cosa poi se la rimangiano..

forse ho scelto bene sto giro dai...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Il consigliere di Zelensky: Berlusconi beve vodka, Meloni difende i veri principi.​


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Carlo Calenda: Governo Meloni? Non durerà più di sei mesi.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2022)

Il PD è dentro da Mattarella da un'ora e non esce più...


----------



## UDG (20 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlo Calenda: Governo Meloni? Non durerà più di sei mesi.​


Purtroppo ha ragione, litigano già prima di iniziare


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il PD è dentro da Mattarella da un'ora e non esce più...








Secondo me succede questo


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2022)

*Tajani vola urgentemente a Bruxelles*

Ansa


tappe sede NATO e palazzo Commissione


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il PD è dentro da Mattarella da un'ora e non esce più...


mi fanno morire che vogliono fare i difensori della Costituzione quando sono loro ad aver perso il referendum per la modifica della Costituzione sotto il bomba
e con Monti furono in prima fila a mettere il pareggio di bilancio in Costituzione
pensano che siano tutti scemi...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Letta: Governo sia atlantista ed europeista o non sarà in grado di durare.​


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Meloni: Domani centrodestra al Quirinale, daremo governo al Paese.​


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Da lunedì iniziano le comiche.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2022)

Conte: No all’invio di armi in Ucraina.


----------



## Mika (20 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte: No all’invio di armi in Ucraina.


Ma il M5S aveva votato no sotto il Governo Draghi quando si doveva decidere? Chi ha votato no se nel caso ci fosse stato qualcuno che ha votato no?


----------



## ARKANA (20 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma il M5S aveva votato no sotto il Governo Draghi quando si doveva decidere? Chi ha votato no se nel caso ci fosse stato qualcuno che ha votato no?


Quelli che si sono dichiarati apertamente contro l'invio di armi in ucraina sono stati M5S, italexit, i verdi e sinistra italiana


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Mio cuggino mi racconta delle origini di Kiss me Licia, infermiera sì ma soprattutto massaggiatrice in una clinica estetica...
Incontro (delle sue manine con la pannocchia presidenziale) evidentemente folgorante per lo scavaliere. Da lì entrata in politica e classica scalata arrivista. Da massaggiatrice a ministro. 
Certo è che per sbattersi così tanto affinché lui, per lei, strappi il posticino al ministero dev'essere una massaggiatrice straordinaria, ma proprio un talento innato e non la classica manovellara. Che degrado. 

Disonore a Meloni che fa la santa alleanza con questo squallore di carne e plastica. 
Ma onore a lei per l capacità di farci l'alleanza e poi fregarsi il suo 8%.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque non facciamoci scappare i talenti della Premier League.
Se non riusciamo a trovare un Ministro dell'Economia, mettiamoci Liz Truss: flat tax usciamo dall'euro e dalla UE, svalutazione Lira senza fine, inflazione a mille e risolviamo tutti i nostri problemi.
Si-ssi


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Quelli che si sono dichiarati apertamente contro l'invio di armi in ucraina sono stati M5S, italexit, i verdi e sinistra italiana


Ms5 ha sempre votato sì all'invio di armi. Adesso vota no


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Comunque non facciamoci scappare i talenti della Premier League.
> Se non riusciamo a trovare un Ministro dell'Economia, mettiamoci Liz Truss: flat tax usciamo dall'euro e dalla UE, svalutazione Lira senza fine, inflazione a mille e risolviamo tutti i nostri problemi.
> Si-ssi


c'abbiamo già Salvini


----------



## JDT (21 Ottobre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Comunque non facciamoci scappare i talenti della Premier League.
> Se non riusciamo a trovare un Ministro dell'Economia, mettiamoci Liz Truss: flat tax usciamo dall'euro e dalla UE, svalutazione Lira senza fine, inflazione a mille e risolviamo tutti i nostri problemi.
> Si-ssi


Ancora si sostiene che dalla brexit non è cambiato nulla, che sono lì ben saldi, eppure la profezia di Waldo in black mirror lunedì non sembrava tanto lontana ..  . (Idem con le sanzioni russe)

Più che in UK dobbiamo prendere dalla Turchia, stanno facendo tutto a regola d'arte, anche ieri un ulteriore abbattimento dei tassi d'interesse e inflazione al 180%  . Tipo le imprese edilizie che spuntano ex-novo, si prendono un paio d'appalto.. e fuggono ad inizio lavori


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

Meloni al Colle con l’elenco dei ministri. Oggi riceverà l’incarico da Mattarella.​


----------



## ARKANA (21 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ms5 ha sempre votato sì all'invio di armi. Adesso vota no


Io ho la memoria un pò così così, però ho trovato in rete articoli di aprile dove già diceva che non bisognava più inviare armi


----------



## smallball (21 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meloni al Colle con l’elenco dei ministri. Oggi riceverà l’incarico da Mattarella.​


Giuramento domani o dopodomani


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Io ho la memoria un pò così così, però ho trovato in rete articoli di aprile dove già diceva che non bisognava più inviare armi


Tra il dire e il fare...poi erano al governo...e i decreti x invio armi lo hanno firmato anche loro....compreso l'ultimo che vale fino al 31 dicembre...x di più c'erano esponenti ms5 nella commissione che decideva quali armi inviare


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2022)

ma il 3o segreto di berlusconi???


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma il 3o segreto di berlusconi???


"sono in fase iniziale di demenza senile"


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma il 3o segreto di berlusconi???



Sarà postumo


----------



## Swaitak (21 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma il 3o segreto di berlusconi???


Silvio: Il proprietario del Milan è ... (si accascia per terra e si spegne)


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2022)

*Alla cultura spunta il direttore del TG2 Gennaro Sangiuliano.*


----------



## ARKANA (21 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tra il dire e il fare...poi erano al governo...e i decreti x invio armi lo hanno firmato anche loro....compreso l'ultimo che vale fino al 31 dicembre...*x di più c'erano esponenti ms5 nella commissione che decideva quali armi inviare*


Guarda come ti ho già detto la mia memoria è un pò così così, io mi ricordavo che erano contro, però se mi dici queste cose mi fido


----------



## smallball (21 Ottobre 2022)

Alle 16.30 Meloni al Quirinale per ricevere l'incarico di formare il nuovo Governo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2022)

Chiudo il topic, ne apriamo poi uno aggiornato con i ministri veri e ufficiali.


----------

